# July Photo of the Month



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

One of my favorites


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

My sweet Arcaro this winter.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The thread is closed, so no new entries, please! Please vote!


----------

